# مدير المنتدي عصبي ياريت نشيله..



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

*شوفوا القوانين اللى حطها المدير العصبى
طبعا مش مدير المنتدي بتاعنا:hlp:

1-عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي
مش هقرف نفسي و أقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف
و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف

2-أي رد مفهوم أو غير مفهوم هتتوقف

**3-تشارك من سكات

4-قسم الفرفشة تكتب تعليق و انت ساكت و مش عاوز ضحك

**5-قسم المسابقات تلعب من غير أي هزار

6-ماتقعدش فاتح المنتدي طول اليوم عشان متضغطش علي السيرفر
سيب فرصة لغيرك عشان يتنيل يدخل

**7-أي موضوع مكرر أو منقول أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا

8-قسم الشكاوي مشوفش فيه موضوع واحد و إلا تتوقف

**9-تخليك في حالك و متتكلمش مع حد من الأعضاء جوة المنتدي أو برة المنتدي

10-ممنوع أي هزار أو تعارف أو تهنئة

كفايه كده عليكوا*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 مارس 2010)

ده مش عصبى ده يجيب الشلل ههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هستناه بره اوريه ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2010)

> عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي
> مش هقرف نفسي و أقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف
> و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف


*ههههههههههه طب لو كان المدير نفسه اسمه انجلش يبقى ايه النظام
شكل نهايتك قربت يا روزة هههههه*


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسى يا عسل_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ده مش عصبى ده يجيب الشلل ههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك


 

ههههههههههه منا بقول كده برضه

نورتي يا قمراية


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هستناه بره اوريه ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه يا جامدددددددددد هههههههه

نورت يا عسب


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب لو كان المدير نفسه اسمه انجلش يبقى ايه النظام*
> *شكل نهايتك قربت يا روزة هههههه*


 

ههههههههههههه احم احم 

معلش بصي انا مش كتبت حاجه انا مظلومه هههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> 
> _ميرسى يا عسل_​


 

نورتي يا ميسو يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نونوس14 (6 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*المهم المنتدى ده دخل فيه اعضاء ولالالالالالالالالا*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييير يا روزى*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه

انت بتخاطري كدة ليه*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه

روووووعة يا روزى حلوة اوى

ميرسى


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه

اكيد خرجوا يا نونوس هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه

لا ابدا يا كليمو هههههههههه  ده انا بنصحهم

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا نور يا عسل

نورت


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

*بيقولك في واحد عصبي جدا عمل منتدي و بقي مدير عام عليه شوفوا بقي القوانين اللي حطها

عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي*​*
مش هقرف نفسي و أقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف
و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف 

2-أي رد مفهوم أو غير مفهوم هتتوقف 

3-تشارك من سكات 

4-قسم الفرفشة تكتب تعليق و انت ساكت و مش عاوز ضحك 

5-قسم المسابقات تلعب من غير أي هزار 

6-ماتقعدش فاتح المنتدي طول اليوم عشان متضغطش علي السيرفر
سيب فرصة لغيرك عشان يتنيل يدخل 

7-أي موضوع مكرر أو أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا 

8-قسم الشكاوي مشوفش فيه موضوع واحد و إلا تتوقف 

9-تخليك في حالك و متتكلمش مع حد من الأعضاء جوة المنتدي أو برة المنتدي 

10-ممنوع أي هزار أو تعارف أو تهنئة 


اللى هيخش المنتدى لازم يشكر فيا 

هههههههههههههه​ 
منقووول مع التعديل​*​​*
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

*ههههههههههه
ده مدير منتدي ولا مدير سجن
شكرا ليكي كووينا​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

*هاهاهاها
نشكر ربنا روك مش كده خالص 

مرررررررررسي تاسوني ​*


----------



## دارتنيان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

انا فاتح منتدي طول يوم ... يعني هتوقف ؟


----------



## دارتنيان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

بهزر .. موضوع جميل


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*




> ههههههههههه
> ده مدير منتدي ولا مدير سجن
> شكرا ليكي كووينا


 
من ده على ده هههههههه
​شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

*



هاهاهاها
نشكر ربنا روك مش كده خالص 

مرررررررررسي تاسوني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

شكرا روز لردك الجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*




> انا فاتح منتدي طول يوم ... يعني هتوقف ؟
> 
> بهزر .. موضوع جميل


 
ههههههههه وانا كمان

شكرا دارتنيان لردك الجميل​


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تعالو شوفو مدير المنتدى .... مدير  100\100  ( بس اوعى حد يقولوا ههههههههههه)*

ههههههههههههههههه حلوه يا تاسوني 

بس دا شكله ماي روك اللي وضع القوانين دي ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه يا ويلك ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر بقي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ده بطل منتدى ده سجن*

*ميرسي اوي يا روزي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

نورتي يا عسولتي


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه مرسى ياروزى​


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

نورت الموضوع


----------

